# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  دلوني على مركز تحميل ملفات برابط مباشر

## أبو عبدالله السلفي

الأخوة الكرام
لعلكم تتبرعون فدلوني على أفضل مركز تحميل برابط مباشر
علما أن الكتب والمخطوطات التي سوف احملها تفوق 200قيقا
وفقكم الله في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## ابن رجب

للرفع ’’

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

الأخ الفاضل سأعطي لك روابط عدة مواقع لرفع الملفات أسال الله أن ييسر الأمر ويجعله نافعاً
1-http://www.arbup.org/
2-http://www.qassimy.com/qassim***2.htm
3-http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=34576
4-http://www.keepmyfile.com/
5-https://www.mediamax.com/Brands/MediaMax/home/signup.aspx

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا اخانا الحبيب ,,
الرابط الثاني والثالث لايعمـــــــلان .

----------


## ابن رجب

هل من جديد  ؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء 
وا زلت انتظر أكثر من مراكز التحميل ؟؟

----------


## محمد عبد المجيد

هذا رابط يشرح كيف تسجل في أحسن مركز رفع للملفات وهو يعمل إن شاء الله .
http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthread.php?t=343184

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبدالله العلي

شكر الله لك

----------


## أبو حسن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه حفظك الله ما اكتشفته من مواقع عسى أن تنال فيها مرادك
الموقع الأول 
الثاني
الثالث
الرابع
الخامس
السادس
السابع
الثامن
التاسع
العاشر*

----------


## ابن رجب

شكر الله لكم ابا الحسن

الرابط الاول لايعمل

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

> هذا رابط يشرح كيف تسجل في أحسن مركز رفع للملفات وهو يعمل إن شاء الله .
> http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthread.php?t=343184


هذا الموقع محجوب؟؟

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هذه حفظك الله ما اكتشفته من مواقع عسى أن تنال فيها مرادك
> الموقع الأول 
> الثاني
> الثالث
> الرابع
> الخامس
> السادس
> السابع
> ...


شكرا لك أبا حسن
جعل الله ما يحمل من خير في ميزان حسناتك
وفضل الله واسع

----------


## حامل اللواء

www.rooosana.ps

----------

